# I finally installed my springs



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I just installed my springs on Monday and thought that I would share. And I got my new muffler in today. :woowoo:

Pics Here 

I really hope that the springs settle in the front. 
And the muffler tip is bigger than I thought it would be. Hopefully it wont look ridiculus on the car.


----------



## nismo18 (Jan 9, 2003)

Are you sure those springs are in there right?
It looks to me that you need to switch the fronts to the back.
What kind of springs are those?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah they are in right. They are H&R springs. The front springs have a bigger diameter than the rear.

Does anyone know if that is normal for the front to be like that.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> Yeah they are in right. They are H&R springs. The front springs have a bigger diameter than the rear.
> 
> Does anyone know if that is normal for the front to be like that.


looks like it backwards.. iono.. nice ride though.. need them crystals to make it sharper.. hope you get your exhaust and headers soon to then you can ready to walk some of them ricers.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

my springs settle 1/4 inch lower in the front due to the weight of the engine bay... good luck


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mine never setled..they have a bigger gap in front than in back...its common on b14's...IIRC


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> mine never setled..they have a bigger gap in front than in back...its common on b14's...IIRC


true,,, The only cure is a shortened strut coil-over set up.

If you installed lowering springs with stock shocks/struts then start saving your money, your shocks/struts will last maybe 6 months..maybe longer in the rear if you install Motivational mounts...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

myoung said:


> true,,, The only cure is a shortened strut coil-over set up.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> or the Tein S-Tech lowering springs


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i enlarged both pics of your car...and it looks like the rear was lowered only..the front has the slightest diffrence in look...it still is a nice car though..i just purchased my set-up and i am left waiting on my struts to get here....tein s-tech springs / kyb agx struts


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

B14GEE said:


> i enlarged both pics of your car...and it looks like the rear was lowered only..the front has the slightest diffrence in look...it still is a nice car though..i just purchased my set-up and i am left waiting on my struts to get here....tein s-tech springs / kyb agx struts


very nice suspension setup u got there bro 

i was gonna get the teins/kybs for xmas but college just got the best of me


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> very nice suspension setup u got there bro
> 
> i was gonna get the teins/kybs for xmas but college just got the best of me


dam...let me know when you are ready i know a guy who can get the springs fror a bill shipped...... :thumbup:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

B14GEE said:


> dam...let me know when you are ready i know a guy who can get the springs fror a bill shipped...... :thumbup:


damn a bill shipped!! thats tight ill let u know for sure, thanks buddy.

btw... i cant wait to see ur ride with the springs on, u better post pics!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ya, I had te same happen, it will settle a little, but it will never look like an even drop. I was in the past debating putting sportlines up front with the prokits I got in the back to even out my drop.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

wow didnt realize it would be that off, im glad i got coilovers!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> Yeah they are in right. They are H&R springs. The front springs have a bigger diameter than the rear.
> 
> Does anyone know if that is normal for the front to be like that.



here is how mine looked after a h&r spring install


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

nx2krider93 said:


> here is how mine looked after a h&r spring install


thats a bad ass stance on ur ride nx2k... those are HnR sport springs correct? what drop is it? (1.5 f/ 1.4 r)??

i wonder why they sat so nice on ur SE-L and so uneven on Gfunks ride?
i was deciding between the tein s-techs and the HnR's after seeing roberts se-l and pretty much decided on HnR's since a 2.4 front drop would be a lil intense for the b14. now im back to phase one... CONFUSION!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Yes they are the H&R Sport springs.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Damn this is wierd. I know that I didnt install the springs backwards. The two springs in the middle with 'F' went up front and the two on the outside with 'R' went on the back.

My only guess would be that there isnt something sitting right. I was hoping I would get that same look that nx2k has.

If im correct the springs sit in the shock/struts the way they are facing in the picture with the letter facing the ground, right?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that is very strange, what makes things even weirder is that his SE-L is lighter in the front b/c of the Aluminum block 2.0L vs our Cast Iron GA16. I would say it has to settle a bit, but it's not going to settle another inch or so. It may be possible that the spring isn't sitting right but I don't believe that's exactly possible. The only thing I can think of is the Subs in your trunk are making the rear springs seem lower than Nx2k's ride.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I am very surprised as well... I was not able to fit my hand between the fender and on top of the tire thats how low the front was.
But as Justin says it may have something to do with the subs as well..

How much weight do you think you have in the trunk?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

maybe your springs are upside down or your rear struts are blown to shit while your fronts are ok.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

something's not right. H&R sprins have a pretty good drop.

Well, Greg, If you happen to get some AGXs, call me up and I'll help u install it.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Well, I just got back from trying to get an alignment and they couldnt do it. They said that the caster on the front driver wheel is soooo bad that they cant align it right. So odds are Ill be taking it back to stock unless I can figure out something.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

U sure it's the caster? U mean camber?

If it's caster, I think we found a problem. If it's camber, maybe u can get a camber kit.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yup its the caster. Ive had the problem before, but they said that they put something to help it. And since I dropped it, the problem has become more serious. They told me that the reason it might be so off is because something is bent.

So tomorrow Im going to go to a couple of shops to see what they can do for me.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Im a moron... whats the caster??


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

do you need new struts when you get differnet coilovers? or i should say different then stock


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

psr said:


> do you need new struts when you get differnet coilovers? or i should say different then stock


when slapping on any aftermarket springs or coilovers it is crucial to get a good set of gas shocks (kyb, tokico, etc.) for the sake of a "good ride". stock shocks and aftermarket suspension = horrible ride.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> Im a moron... whats the caster??


Check this site out, it says a couple of things about camber, caster, and toe.

And Justin, how much are they charging you to get your frame bent? Im asking because, I might have to do that.


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> when slapping on any aftermarket springs or coilovers it is crucial to get a good set of gas shocks (kyb, tokico, etc.) for the sake of a "good ride". stock shocks and aftermarket suspension = horrible ride.


well thats nice to know...thanks


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Man, then u do have a problem. Usually caster isn't an issue, it's the camber that is usually affected by lowering. Was ur car in an accident? That reminds me, I should have my alignment checkes and the upper frame checked as well right by the mounts (not to mention, my steering wheel is off by about 5 degrees)

I don't yet know what they're gonna charge for my frame bending yet, but I'm going through a friend of Phil's (member in the car club with the Silver Caddy). If you need some work, we'll see if Phil can hook u up too. The guy's about 20 min away in Titusville. I'm still getting my parts in order. Jus got the headlights and corners from Liu, the hood is of course in, and the grille/eyebrows are on their way. I also jus paid tuition whih will cut into my funding until student loans comes thru.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah I remember him. If I still have the problem, Ill talk to Phil next week at the meeting about it.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Update!!!*

Alright I installed some AGXs up front which seems to have solved the problem. The driver side still sits a little higher but Ive had problems with that area.

Pics 

Also as you can see, I have had to put my 13" wheels back on. The front tires were jacked cause of the time I didnt get an alignment.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

much better g... im glad everything turned out ok 


btw... WHITE B14's RULE!


----------

